# good place for business cards?



## riot5alex (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey everyone this is my first post here so forgive me if its tucked away in here somewhere, i tried looking but i didnt find anything.

Anyone know a good website or source i can get some business cards printed from? Im not looking to do anything super crazy, but nothing simple as well, maybe a flat black card with glossy black ink for a design or something along those lines? If anyone knows a good source that does some nice custom work or what not let me know. 


Thanks. 

Alex


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been very happy with www.vistaprint.com. They are quick and easy to deal with. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## eight32 (Jan 10, 2007)

I highly recommend overnightprints.com or mpix.com. both great and fast service!!!


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

You should try & make your own.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

make your own and send to Full Color Printing, Business Card, Postcard, Brochures : Hotcards.com : Cleveland, Columbus, Toledo, Pittsburgh, Detroit, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Michigan to have them made up.

Sorry about the extra. Can't get it to go away. The place is called hot cards.


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

there are so many website do printing job for businescard.Make your the best quality with the best price.Try to ask for the sample before you start order,TQ


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hey everyone this is my first post here so forgive me if its tucked away in here somewhere, i tried looking but i didnt find anything.


Hi Alex, maybe you could help me out by letting me know how you tried looking.

This could help me make the site more usable for new members trying to find information.

In our popular search tags area linked to in the left hand navigation area of the website, if you search for business cards, you'll find lots of posts with links to vendors.


----------



## riot5alex (Jun 19, 2007)

Shaliza said:


> You should try & make your own.




yea i plan to make my own, most of the people i have dealt with locally, want me to do a minimum of 1000 cards in order to get high quality prints like the ones im looking for. 

This is why i want to go online and look, but im not really into trying random sites that pop up on google either. hahah. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## riot5alex (Jun 19, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hi Alex, maybe you could help me out by letting me know how you tried looking.
> 
> This could help me make the site more usable for new members trying to find information.
> 
> In our popular search tags area linked to in the left hand navigation area of the website, if you search for business cards, you'll find lots of posts with links to vendors.




well i used the search funtion on the side of the post that said search by keyword, i typed in business cards but i got a couple posts regarding credit cards and business cards at trade shows? i ono maybe i should look harder. haha. thanks though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

riot5alex said:


> well i used the search funtion on the side of the post that said search by keyword, i typed in business cards but i got a couple posts regarding credit cards and business cards at trade shows? i ono maybe i should look harder. haha. thanks though.


Thank you for this feedback! I really appreciate it. 

I think the search in the sidebar isn't as effective as the search on our search page. I may just remove the sidebar box and direct people to the search page which gives great results.


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

About business cards, make sure to send a business card with every t-shirt you sell. It adds a nice personal touch, especially if you have a cool business card, which you should not skimp on.


----------



## reyna24 (Mar 15, 2007)

How about postcards that can double as BC? Where can i get them?


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

The nice thing about business cards is that you can get pretty nice ones that are inexpensive, where as the post cards might be significantly more expensive, flimsy, and bulky.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm a fussy designer and have been very happy with the work from 48hourprint.com


----------



## username420 (Jul 5, 2007)

looks like 4 Over Inc is running a good deal right now. 1000 full color cards for $24 and 5000 full color cards for $54 

i design cards for a major office supplies store and we charge 90+ for 1000 full color cards


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i'd highly recommend GotPrint


----------



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

I will not only recommend VistaPrint... but tell you how to save $$$ too!

Recently ordered business cards:










I ordered 1000... chose the cheapest (slowest) shipping...

Came to $20.43

AFTER I paid... a box popped up that said for the next 10 minutes, I can order an addition 500 cards for only $3.74 (free shipping).

So... I did... got a total of 1500 cards for less than $25.


Then... I placed a second order for cards that I plan to use as hang tags.

Front:










and back:











Ordered 1000 cards... slow shipping... with back printing came to $32.41... paid for the order... then was offered an additional 500 cards for $3.74!

So I got 1500 cards (3000 hang tags, once I cut them in half...) for around $36.


Don't be put off by the slow shipping that says it can take up to 21 days... I ordered mine late on July 17th... got one box on the 23rd... and the other on the 25th.

 Brett


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.inkolor.net/ and Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Letterhead & Envelopes Overnight ~ by OvernightPrints.com.

I've ordered from overnight prints. Showed up on time and looked great. I've only heard about Inkolor.


----------



## Shire (Aug 1, 2007)

has anyone had any quality cards come out of the do it yourself methods? Or is it really lack quality when you do them yourself?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

another vote for vistaprint.com here. I have been very happy with everything I have ordered.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

We used printsmadeeasy.com and they have a really cool program to design your own business cards and it was very user friendly. The site has some really cool backrounds and it was inexpensive and fast service. I was going to use vistaprint but they just didnt have the edgy modern graphics that I was looking for,but both ar great sites.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2009)

I use gotprint.net

You can get low quantities like 250 for $9 full color front and back. 1000 cards for $18 full color back and front. 

They have a very quick turnaround and I've been really happy with them.


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

Online Printing Company Providing Offset Printing Services | NextDayFlyers.com

$15.95=1,000 full color front and back glossy
$12.95=250 full color front and back glossy


You wont find cheaper...and they are quick


----------



## junosama (May 15, 2009)

Next day flyers is awesome. I have printed business cards with them before. Very affordable and quick shipping.


----------



## homeonline (Feb 26, 2010)

List of business card designs:


```
http://www.quicksprout.com/2008/09/20/creative-business-cards-that-make-you-look-twice/
http://www.reencoded.com/2008/05/20/42-awesome-business-card-designs-with-links-to-100s-more/
```


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I have been using navitor.com they have online specials . . .like 1000 cards full color UV coated one side for 12.00 . . . there are alot of sites out just have to try which one you want to use.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

How about your local printer?


Keeping your business in the community will go 
a long way toward helping you acquire customers
in the future.


----------



## Fastfuud (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm probably going to use Taste of Ink studios for my cards. They can be a bit pricey, but I want a custom die-cut designs. I ordered a sample pack. Nice packing design. I also posted an unboxing video of the sample pack if you're interested YouTube - Taste of Ink studios business card sample pack


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey I was over on the business cards forums and someone was asking for a cheap screen printer so I sent them to web instead of a local business. 

Sorry for the sarcasm, but it's sad that all the referrals are to non-local businesses. One of the key ingredients for success is networking. I bought my business cards for $40 from a local printer and he gave me business that netted me $250. Oh by the way we're working on a contract relationship where we print for each other. Won't get that off the web...


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I know this post is like 3.5 years old but has anyone here ever held up a VistaPrint business card to a standard business card? The Vista Print cards I have ordered in the past are all slightly smaller than the standard 2 x 3.5 cards.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Brice you are correct. I use a local guy and refer people to him.

He in turn gave me a $1,000 order. He also has two other orders for me.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

vistaprint.com . Super cheap and easy to make. After your first order you usally get like 50% off deals!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

We get our business cards from both clubflyers and the flyerlab, both are awesome quality and they have a decent turn around time.

Also, the flyer lab has free business cards. The only thing you pay is shipping if you choose to have their very small logo on the back of your cards.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

AngrySpade said:


> We get our business cards from both clubflyers and the flyerlab, both are awesome quality and they have a decent turn around time.
> 
> Also, the flyer lab has free business cards. The only thing you pay is shipping if you choose to have their very small logo on the back of your cards.


Cool suggestion Jen! I just looked and there are free options for business cards and promo cards.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

When Vista Prints started selling t-shirts I'm stopped buying business cards from them. 

Vista prints gets you in the end. They charge you for every little thing. My local printer sells them for $100 free shipping, glossy, four color, 5,000 business cards, front and back, etc. etc.


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul, want to cough up your local printers website???


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Sure Shop Appare said:


> Cool suggestion Jen! I just looked and there are free options for business cards and promo cards.


Awesome, right?! Haha they are great quality too =)


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

GotInk was great. I went to get the 'free' vistaprint cards, and you get what you pay for. Tiny thin cards that shout- ' I'm a tiny, free business card from a huge business, that is cheap!' ( the shipping will cost more than just paying for a GOOD card.)


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sure shop appare, he doesn't have one but you can email him at: [email protected]

Tell Lou I sent you. Looks good that I'm referring members to him.

Paul


----------



## Sure Shop Appare (Feb 9, 2011)

selanac said:


> Sure shop appare, he doesn't have one but you can email him at: [email protected]
> 
> Tell Lou I sent you. Looks good that I'm referring members to him.
> 
> Paul


He doesn't have a website?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Keeps the overhead down


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

I just got my order from vistaprint and I was pretty pleased. They had a great price, plus the options and choices made it really easy. I uploaded a card design I made myself but if you don't want to do that, they have multiple templates to work from.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How much and how many?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

username420 said:


> i design cards for a major office supplies store and we charge 90+ for 1000 full color cards


Wow, I am not charging enough for 1000 cards


----------



## paddylonergan (Sep 4, 2010)

I have ordered from VistaPrint alot for one of my clients and they are pretty cheap - but the quality of the actual card is not the highest. Overnightprints.com print on higher quality cards. Plus there printing is alot better.
Uprinting.com also are produce better products than VistaPrint.


----------

